# Friendly 6 month old american bulldog puppy female needs new home!



## vickypurrfect (Aug 24, 2010)

I have recently rescued a 6 month old american bulldog puppy,she is female,pure white and has yellow eyes,she looks like she will be a big adult dog.She has a lovely temprement with children and other dogs and cats.I cant keep her myself even though i would love to as i already have a dog and 3 children and wouldnt have the room to keep her when shes fully grown.Whilst having her i think she is at least partially deaf,which is probably why her other 4 owners didnt want her,but she is the sweetest dog,and loves people and kids.I have had her for a few days and shes had accidents but now goes to the toilet outside every day and is almost fully house trained.I have tried to get her into dog rescues,some of which said they would put her to sleep,which i coulnt permit so anyone who would like to give her a good home that would properly care for her please get in touch,im not charging ant money for her she is FREE to the right person call 07946-100-809


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

shame your so far away she sounds lovely


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry but I think you need to contact a breed specific rescue centre. How have you come to have this dog? What is her background? Has she been vet cheched regarding the deafness?

I don't think advertising her for free is really in her best interests especially a breed such as this. Maybe try contacting Bullies In Need if you cannot keep her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As Cleo38 said offering a dog for free nowadays unfortunately attracts the wrong sort of people, puppy farmers for example would jump at the chance of a pretty pedigree dog coming up to breeding age and her deafness would not put them off, they are very plausable and good at fooling people. A breed specific rescue or someone like dogs trust might be able to help. Well done for rescuing her and trying to find her a home.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Sorry but I think you need to contact a breed specific rescue centre. How have you come to have this dog? What is her background? Has she been vet cheched regarding the deafness?
> 
> I don't think advertising her for free is really in her best interests especially a breed such as this. Maybe try contacting Bullies In Need if you cannot keep her


Best advice possible. Give her away and there is every chance she may end up as a bait dog or used as a breeding bitch by someone . Spay her before re-homing if you do not go via a reputable rescue.

If you can't afford spay fee, call your local vets, you may have to ring around, and ask if there are any rescues in your area which help with neutering fees ... these rescues may able to take her too.

Good luck.


----------

